# introduced guppies to betta tank



## amberroonie (Mar 8, 2011)

I found out today that my apartment only allows ONE fish tank per household, so i was forced to put my son's guppies in with my betta (i first put them in a seperate container and let it hang in the betta tank for a while so they could see each other). So far so good. They seem to be curious about one another. They keep crossing paths and getting really close and then just swimming off in different directions. So far the betta has shown no signs of agression. No flaring. The guppies are not nipping. I am hoping it continues to go this well *fingers crossed*. I would hate to have to get rid of my betta OR my son's guppies (we would be equally sad to have to get rid of our fish) Any suggestions on how to make sure they continue to live peacefully together? Also, the 3 male guppies seem to be staying in a group and the female guppy kind of goes off on her own. The betta has started showing more interest (i am observing them as i type) and swimming into the group of guppies and seems very relaxed. Just want to take every precaution necessary to make sure nobody kills anybody else


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

What a frustrating restriction to only be allowed one tank. How big is your tank?


----------



## amberroonie (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a 10 gallon. I know that's a tad small to be throwing guppies in with bettas, but i tapped out my "fun funds" buying two tanks, all the decor, food, water additives and fish (plus they're charging me a pet deposit) & i just bought all of this about a week ago, so i'll have to wait to buy a bigger tank. GRR! & i only have until Monday to figure out how to get it down to 1 tank. Absolutely ridiculous :-/


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I understand a dog or cat restriction but can they legally put a limit on how many tanks you can have?


----------



## amberroonie (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess they can put a restriction on whatever they want since they own the place :-( it's just silly because my son's tank was only a 3 gallon, like that is a huge deal. I just want to make sure the betta and 4 guppies can live together peacefully.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

As long as the guppie's don't have long flowing tails and are all female or all male then I don't see any problem. As long as the guppie's don't resemble a male betta then I think it'll work out.

I'd consider asking around with your neighbores though if they've had the same problem be it gold fish or tetra's.


----------



## amberroonie (Mar 8, 2011)

it's 3 males and a female, 1 male has a big red tail... but i have quite a bit of colorful decor and plants in my tanks so parhaps that will camoflage the colorful guppies... the guppies really like his leaf hammock thought, so hopefully that doesn't cause a dispute :-/


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

If worst comes to worst, you can always divide the tank. One section for the guppies and one section for the bettas. Seems really stupid that they couldn't even let you have a second 3 gal tank.


----------



## amberroonie (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree. It is ridiculous. I halfway argued with the lady about it today and told her if i can have up to a 20 gallon tank, 10 gallons plus 3 gallons only = 13 gallons total. haha. Yeah, she totally didn't agree. She said they're very firm on the 1 tank policy. They don't want multiple rooms to have water damage due to tanks leaking blah blah yadda yadda. Also, (random fact) no water beds allowed either. I guess they're really afraid of water.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats too bad you already purchased a second tank. Hopefully you can return it. With water damage comes mold, so I can kinda see her point. Though, getting a leak in a 3G would be a lot less damage than springing one in a 20G. Doesn't quite make sense!

I've found guppies and bettas to be fine together. Just watch for any nipping. Also..the preferred ratio for guppies is 1M to at least 2F. Your female is likely getting picked on quite a bit being the only one. I'd be watching her more closely for sure...the males are all about mating!

If you notice any problems, dividing the tank and putting female guppy in with betta would be a great idea. Just make sure everyone has lots of hidey places and keep your eyes peeled!


----------

